# Fiesty Zander



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kind of weird

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090713/od ... iceoffbeat


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Better not go swimming in Spiritwood Lake, as they have some very nice sized zanders.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

[img


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

....ummmm...welllll....uhhh....that thing is the definition of a PIG!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Something has to be wrong with those stats. 27" and 17lbs? I'd like to catch an eye with those #s.


----------

